# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Any mushroom hunters?

## fisharmor

I've been thinking about picking this hobby up (the wife bugs me enough about never going hiking  ).
Anyone else?

My daughter found a bolete on Sunday which I haven't IDed positively yet but which passes the rules for boletes I've been able to find online, and the thing smells.... it smells like I could dry it, grind it up, and use it to make stock, it's so rich.  Like the scent got stuck on my moustache.

Does anyone else know a good book I could get on the subject?  Looking for either rules to follow for hunting, but also for a way to do positive identification.

----------


## tod evans

Identifying shrooms is part art/part science....

I've found it wise to consult with the elders.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I think the best place to start is a local organization of sorts that collects information on the flora and fauna in your area. Then you have an idea of what you can expect to find. The books I have are in Dutch except 'Wild Foods' by Ray Mears which is a really nice book and iirc does contain a section on mushrooms but because Ray Mears is a kind of cuddly survivalist it's a real nice read but not something you'd take with you on a hike. 

Try to find a book that has determination charts in it that include an explanation for technical terms, preferably with pics. The best kind of information you can have is about the environment mushrooms grow in, you may also want to bring a book on trees since recognizing tree species will help you in finding or determining mushrooms. 

When you are talking about rules do you mean legal or common sense ones ? I have no answer for you on the legal ones. Common sense however; if you don't know what it is, don't eat it. If you are pretty sure but not certain, don't eat it. 

I am growing some $#@!ake and oyster mushrooms on logs in the shady part of my garden. Thats something you could do as well, you start with logs which you drill holes into and you can buy plugs for different species of mushrooms. You hammer those in and then you wait (you do have to occasionally moisten the logs). This way you can grow the mushrooms you want, depending on the type of wood you can harvest between 2 and 5 years from a single log. It's the most fun if you have several logs of different species, then it's not just one log that you forget about but something you get some serious harvests from, eventually a lot of the weight of the log is turned into mushrooms + water. The harvest can be quite plentiful even from a single log, although it's just as seasonal as wild mushrooms.

----------


## fisharmor

Yeah I'm ordering oyster plugs soon.  Part of the maple next to the house came down and instead of chopping up a 10" limb and hauling it off, I parked it in a garden bed in the shade.  




> When you are talking about rules do you mean legal or common sense ones ?



I've cross-referenced a couple sites and verified that all poisonous boletes either stain blue or green, or have red or orange coloration on the cap or pores.  Moreover, it doesn't look like more than a day or two of puking and diarrhea in the worst of poisoning cases (which are pretty easy to avoid).
All deadly poisonous species I've read about so far are agarics (toadstools with gills on the bottom, like, oddly enough, common buttons).

It would be nice if I could find a single book with all of these facts in it, but I don't think I will.  I think I need to find a really good ID guide, since after a rain I can go out and find all sorts of things, but not necessarily the maitake, oysters, chanterelles, morels, and all the other beginner mushrooms.  I want to know with no margin of error what I'm looking _at_, not what I'm looking _for_.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I went on Amazon and read some reviews with my own consideration in mind. I don't have this book but this seems like a very good place to start;
http://www.amazon.com/100-Edible-Mus...pr_product_top

----------


## Acala

Lots of good books, but I'm with Tod - find a local club.  They will not only teach you proper ID, but also show you some good places to gather that no book will show you.

----------


## pcosmar

What gun for Mushrooms?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> What gun for Mushrooms?


Depends the mushroom.

----------


## RJB

There is saying among mushroom hunters:

"There are old mushroom hunters and bold mushroom hunters, but there are no old, bold mushroom hunters."

----------


## presence

> I want to know with no margin of error what I'm looking _at_, not what I'm looking _for_.


You're getting lost in the details. _ "know when you don't know"_ and move on.  

Look for morels, chanterelles, oysters, bolete, beefstake polypore, hen of the wood, chicken of the wood, and coral.  Get to know those well.  If its not on that list walk past it.    I've picked and eaten all of those wild.  Chances are you're not going to eat too many other wild mushrooms until you've eaten pounds of those I just listed.  

I could go out into my backyard right now and probably pick 100 varieties of  mushrooms I don't know.   In the same time I can go out and come back with a few pounds of hen of the wood and make soup.  



Missouri Conservation puts out a good guide:

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/outdoor-recreation/mushrooming/edible-mushrooms

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/ou...ic-mushrooming

----------


## VIDEODROME

> Thats something you could do as well, you start with logs which you drill holes into and you can buy plugs for different species of mushrooms.


Do you recommend a source?

----------


## presence

> Do you recommend a source?


You can get kits from Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Shiitake-Mushr.../dp/B00BJ5F84S 

Also many seed catalog companys have mail order mushroom plug kits.

or just google it... there are tons of great mom and pop mushroom businesses on the net to deal with

----------


## presence

Since my last post I have wild harvested and eaten:

King Bolete




White Oyster



Golden Chantarelle




tan coral fungi



Young white puffballs





white cheese polypore (_Tyromyces chioneus)

_


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyromyces_chioneus

----------


## thoughtomator

Rather than taking my chances with unidentified wild mushrooms, I have been looking into home kits for growing Portobello and $#@!ake mushrooms. Anyone got experience with that?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Rather than taking my chances with unidentified wild mushrooms, I have been looking into home kits for growing Portobello and $#@!ake mushrooms. Anyone got experience with that?


Yes, they are pretty easy to grow when you follow the description. The best experience I have is with these plugs and logs. A couple logs yields a huge amount of mushrooms for at least 3 years. Inexpensive and fruitful. These kits that come with some kind of growth medium, usually give you less mushrooms, different specifies though but they require more care in terms of humidity. Also, they last only a few weeks/months instead of years. (but you can start them all year around since it's indoors..)

----------


## fisharmor

I just found puffballs last weekend, but had to pass because they were already turning green inside.

----------


## presence

> I just found puffballs last weekend, but had to pass because they were already turning green inside.


I found a grove of them in the state forest; hundreds.  Mossy forest floor near creek in douglas fir stand.   Higher in elevation towards the roadway in the same fir stand I was finding coral fungi.

I added another new find yesterday:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydnum_repandum

I went as far as taste and hold under tongue in the woods; it was good but there was only one.  I wasn't sure what it was at the time... I didn't take any home with me.



> _Hydnum repandum_, commonly known as the *sweet tooth*, *wood hedgehog* or *hedgehog mushroom*, is an edible mushroom *with no poisonous lookalikes.* A basidiomycete fungus of the family Hydnaceae, it is the type species of the genus _Hydnum_. The fungus produces fruit bodies (mushrooms) that are characterized by their spore-bearing structures—in the form of spines rather than gills—which hang down from the underside of the cap.  The cap is dry, colored yellow to light orange to brown, and often  develops an irregular shape, especially when it has grown closely  crowded with adjacent fruit bodies. The mushroom tissue is white with a pleasant odor and a spicy or bitter taste. All parts of the mushroom stain orange with age or when bruised.


the "spicy/bitter" turned me off in the woods; that often presents some type of poison




Wood Hedgehog above is a relative of "lion's mane" below

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hericium_erinaceus

which is also edible (and medicinal)

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Lions mane is a very tasty mushroom. Hard to get but I'll buy some when I see it. It's a mushroom that can be cultured commercially but at least here it's not common. It's one of my favorite mushrooms. I should really find some in a store somewhere. Don't really remember that it also has medical purposes, just that mushrooms (the ones that aren't poisonous) are generally healthy for you. Could you expand on that ?

----------


## presence

> Rather than taking my chances with unidentified wild mushrooms, I have been looking into home kits for growing Portobello and $#@!ake mushrooms. Anyone got experience with that?


I recommend you spend a few hours watching 15 minute youtubes on cultivation keywords:

pasturize wheat straw substrate

totem log mushroom

inocculate rice rye

innoculate birch dowels

coffee grounds spawn



A good place to start is king oyster or pearl oyster.

----------


## presence

> Lions mane is a very tasty mushroom. Hard to get but I'll buy some when I see it. It's a mushroom that can be cultured commercially but at least here it's not common. It's one of my favorite mushrooms. I should really find some in a store somewhere. Don't really remember that it also has medical purposes, just that mushrooms (the ones that aren't poisonous) are generally healthy for you. Could you expand on that ?


Lion's mane is neuroregenerative.  Good for stroke, alzheimers, concussion etc.  Also good for intestinal issues including colon cancer.

Plug spawn is readily available online via amazon.com etc.   I think you can plug maple and oak totems with it.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23735479





> This mushroom is rich in some physiologically important components,  especially β-glucan polysaccharides, which are responsible for  anti-cancer, immuno-modulating, hypolipidemic, antioxidant and  neuro-protective activities of this mushroom. H. erinaceus has also been  reported to have anti-microbial, anti-hypertensive, anti-diabetic,  wound healing properties among other therapeutic potentials.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Lion's mane is neuroregenerative.  Good for stroke, alzheimers, concussion etc.  Also good for intestinal issues including colon cancer.
> 
> Plug spawn is readily available online via amazon.com etc.   I think you can plug maple and oak totems with it.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23735479


Cool, thanks.. Sorry can't rep you, already did that. 
I'm not sure if they ship cultures overseas, worth a try though.

----------


## presence

Just found some sulphur shelfs on a pile of old cherry branches about 4-8" diameter.  They were competing with turkey tail and several other unidentified species. Sulfur shelves; aka chicken of the woods is very easy to identify; short stubby stem, fan shaped, orange inside and out, polypore, growing on wood.   Turkey tail is also very easy to ID.  Woody, white edge, turkey tail colors, thin, growing on wood.  




Turkey tail is a medicinal "tea" though usually brewed warm.  Very cardboard like taste.

http://wildbranchmushrooms.com/turkey-tail




> *Actions*
> Anti-tumor, Anti-microbial, Immunomodulating, Anti-oxidant.
> Also recently discovered to be anti-malarial (6). 
> *Indications and Effects*
> Cancer (cervical, breast, lung, gastric, colon, sarcoma, carcinoma, esophageal, etc.) (4), Immunodeficiency (4), Hepatitis B and C (2), and Malaria (6). 
>  
> *Pharmacodynamics*
> PSK fights cancers and tumors by inhibiting the growth of cancer cells and
> by "stimulating a host mediated response." Natural Killer cells are
> ...



Chicken of the woods is a culinary meat substitute.

----------


## KCIndy

> Identifying shrooms is part art/part science....
> 
> I've found it wise to consult with the elders.



I can't +Rep this enough!!   

When it comes to mushrooms, the difference between delicious and deadly can be very slim indeed.

----------


## presence

I just found 3 of these earlier today in a grouping in my lawn; each about the size of a softball.



Next year I'll check in a little earlier and I might get these instead:

----------


## presence

Another "no poisonous look alikes" mushroom to hunt for:







> *Black Trumpet Mushrooms*
> 
> 
>            The black trumpet is one of my favorite wild mushrooms. Don't let its unremarkable appearance fool you; this is one of the best tasting fungi you'll ever find.
> 
>    Black trumpets are considered a gourmet edible mushroom. They have a  smoky, rich flavor and a pleasant, fruity aroma. There are no poisonous  look alikes, making this a great mushroom for beginners to identify.           Unfortunately they're not always easy to find. Their dark  color and strange shape make them look like little black holes on the  forest floor. Many a time have people looked right at them without  realizing the treat before their very eyes!
>            This article goes into  more detail on black trumpet mushrooms. We'll start with some basic facts to give you more information about your quarry. Then we'll move on to the important stuff, identification and where to find them.   I'll end with some cooking tips and a few easy mushroom recipes.
> *Basic Facts
> 
> ...


http://www.mushroom-appreciation.com/black-trumpet.html


some great images here:

http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/crate...gi/Interesting

----------


## Barrex

A lot of you look pretty confident. My aunt is biology teacher and professional at it. I learned a lot from her and her son(nephew?). We go "hunting" lol few times every year. She I and my nephew are very careful at what we pick. Almost all edible mushrooms have look-alikes that are poisonous.  Very few dont. BE 100% SURE. Every year there are few experts, and I mean real experts, that die because they eat poisonous look-alike or right out poisonous one.

There are mushrooms so poisonous that you cant even pick and eat edible mushrooms if they are within few meters from that poisonous one. Over here we call it "Zelena Pupavka". Dont know how it is called in English language.

Puffballs are edible but have almost no nutritional value or specific taste. I dont pick them.




> ...I am growing some $#@!ake and oyster mushrooms on logs in the shady part of my garden...


We are too but this year was terrible for it. Temperatures and humidity was way off. I highly recommend it tho. Some day I plan* to make our entire barn into mushroom farm. 1 meter thick stone walls small windows-perfect conditions for it.
*talked about it

Did you ever had problems with bacteria infestations due to too much humidity?



> There is saying among mushroom hunters:
> 
> "There are old mushroom hunters and bold mushroom hunters, but there are no old, bold mushroom hunters."


I like this one more:
All mushrooms are edible, but some only once.




> Rather than taking my chances with unidentified wild mushrooms, I have been looking into home kits for growing Portobello and $#@!ake mushrooms. Anyone got experience with that?


How big space you got? Is it indoors or outside? Urban area?






> Just found some sulphur shelfs on a pile of old cherry branches about 4-8" diameter.  They were competing with turkey tail and several other unidentified species. Sulfur shelves; aka chicken of the woods is very easy to identify; short stubby stem, fan shaped, orange inside and out, polypore, growing on wood.   Turkey tail is also very easy to ID.  Woody, white edge, turkey tail colors, thin, growing on wood.  
> 
> Turkey tail is a medicinal "tea" though usually brewed warm.  Very cardboard like taste.
> 
> http://wildbranchmushrooms.com/turkey-tail
> 
> Chicken of the woods is a culinary meat substitute.


No one here picks any of these over here.

----------


## Barrex

Ha ha!!!!! 2 of more than a dozen old logs we have scattered all over the place on our farm:



They are all starting to grow. I thought it wont happen this year because of the weather but:

----------


## presence

I just pulled in big basket full of chanterelle again this year.   

I'm finding them in hemlock stands near creek beds about 8-25 feet above water level; often on difficult slope.

sautee in olive oil, honey, and salt and preserve in quart bags in the freezer


also a banging year again for coral fungus finding these moreso in pine


I also found a ton of boletes; but they were blue staining... I don't mess with those; some varieties can be toxic.

----------


## donnay

Chaga: The King of Medicinal Mushrooms!



I am making a double extraction of Chaga this month.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Chaga: The King of Medicinal Mushrooms!
> 
> 
> 
> I am making a double extraction of Chaga this month.


I remember that thread. Is that the one that had the guy who pulled that marker out of his hair? That cracked me up.

----------


## donnay

> I remember that thread. Is that the one that had the guy who pulled that marker out of his hair? That cracked me up.


LOL!  yes it was!

ETA:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ighlight=Chaga

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOL!  yes it was!


I just went back and watched it again!

----------


## kfarnan

Any of the magical ones found? aka pscilocybin cubensis

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> There is saying among mushroom hunters:
> 
> "There are old mushroom hunters and bold mushroom hunters, but there are no old, bold mushroom hunters."


Haha nice ASOIAF reference!

----------


## dannno

> Any of the magical ones found? aka pscilocybin cubensis

----------


## presence

two years ago when I downed a poplar tree, one of the logs about 14" diameter 10' long rolled down the mountain to where it wasn't worth recovering.


this year COVERED in white oysters; _pleurotus populinus_

batter dipped fried oyster mushrooms for dinner!

woot!


eta: first batch out of the pan, they're awesome 




eta2:  the only other time I've seen wild oysters in this valley was 2 years ago around the same time I downed this poplar tree.   I found a branch in the state forest about 2 miles from here with one small oyster on it and brought the specimen home with me.   Eventually it died off before I had a chance to create totem logs with it.   In the end I threw the branch down the same bank this poplar log was laying in; maybe 50 feet away.

----------


## presence

> *Pleurotus* 									 									From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> _Pleurotus_
> 
> 
> 
> _Pleurotus ostreatus_
> 
> Scientific classification
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleurotus




> _Pleurotus ostreatus_, the oyster mushroom, naturally contains up to 2.8% lovastatin on a dry weight basis.[15]
> 
> 
> Compactin and lovastatin, natural products with a powerful inhibitory effect on HMG-CoA reductase, were discovered in the 1970s, and taken into clinical development as potential drugs for lowering LDL cholesterol.[16][17]
>  In 1982, some small-scale clinical investigations of lovastatin, a polyketide-derived natural product isolated from _Aspergillus terreus_,  in very high-risk patients were undertaken, in which dramatic  reductions in LDL cholesterol were observed, with very few adverse  effects. After the additional animal safety studies with lovastatin  revealed no toxicity of the type thought to be associated with  compactin, clinical studies continued.
>  Large-scale trials confirmed the effectiveness of lovastatin.  Observed tolerability continued to be excellent, and lovastatin was  approved by the US FDA in 1987.[18] It was the first statin approved by the FDA.[19]
>  Lovastatin is also naturally produced by certain higher fungi, such as _Pleurotus ostreatus_ (oyster mushroom) and closely related _Pleurotus_ spp.[20]  Research into the effect of oyster mushroom and its extracts on the  cholesterol levels of laboratory animals has been extensive,[21][22][20][23][24][25][26][27][28][29][30][31] although the effect has been demonstrated in a very limited number of human subjects.[32]
>  In 1998, the FDA placed a ban on the sale of dietary supplements derived from red yeast rice, which naturally contains lovastatin, arguing that products containing prescription agents require drug approval.[33] Judge Dale A. Kimball of the United States District Court for the District of Utah, granted a motion by Cholestin's manufacturer, Pharmanex, that the agency's ban was illegal under the 1994 Dietary Supplement Health and Education Act because the product was marketed as a dietary supplement, not a drug.[34]



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lovastatin

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Eventually it died off before I had a chance to create totem logs with it.   In the end I threw the branch down the same bank this poplar log was laying in; maybe 50 feet away.


Nature, yay.

----------


## presence

out tending deer stands today, many a foot mile through the woods I encountered a number of bolete varietes, one type in particular was fresh enough to collect, I came back with a few palm sized. 

I believe the particular ones collected are *Tylopilus indecisus*


polypore of the bolete type
initial tongue test not distinctly bitter; bland not distinct
stem white staining brown upon touch
pores pale pink staining brown upon touch
top convex and brown, not red
top not slimey and smooth to touch
found east of rocky mountains
reticulate stem; moreso near top; net like pattern stretched lengthwise
no scabers on stem
no reaction to ammonia
found mixed hardwood lot with hemlock too



http://www.mushroomexpert.com/tylopilus_indecisus.html

Although I do believe they're edible, I probably won't eat these as they're not particularly "yummy" and bolete taxonomy is pretty complicated.

nonetheless good exercise

----------


## fisharmor

Wow, this old thread is still going.
Since then I've harvested and eaten a good number of puffballs, and a few boletes too.
Our church gets a ton of boletes every year, but they're all bitter boletes.  Breaks my heart.
I was just camping up in PA and there was a whole stand of what were most likely porcinis in someone else's camp.  I had meant to go back at night and harvest them all but never got to.
Also I got my hands on some giant puffballs last fall down in NC that had already gone to spore, so I took them home and spread the spores all over the yard.  We'll see what happens.

----------


## presence

Out foraging in the back yard tonight.  

found two nice "Old Man of the Woods" 




These are bolete type mushrooms with polypore instead of gills.  They are edible; I'll eat one for breakfast tomorrow with eggs. 





> Strobilomyces strobilaceus (Old Man of the Woods)
> 
> From _Mushrooms of Ontario and Eastern Canada_, by George Barron, Lone Pine Publishing, 1999:
> 
> 
> _Caps  are from 5-15 cm across, convex, dry and with thick, fibrous, black  scales on a greyish to grey-brown background. Flesh is white, staining  red to black. Tubes are white, and stain red, then black. Stalks are up  to 13 cm tall  by 3 cm wide, coloured as the cap, and shaggy. Spore  print is black. Old Man of the Woods fruits on the ground or dead wood.  Edible._




I found an abundance of tan coral fungi; also edible... *Artomyces pyxidatus*


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artomyces_pyxidatus





and one distinct specimen of something new to me; PURPLE "violet coral fungi";*Clavaria zollingeri.* 




violet coral is apparently inadvisable to eat; barely edible, acts as laxative.


I also found many examples of 
*Pycnoporus cinnabarinus*


growing on 2 year dead wild cherry logs; I call this "false chicken of the woods"




*Pycnoporus cinnabarinus "Cinnabar Polypore" is generally not considered edible and is distinct from "chicken of the woods" in that*


_       L.sulphureus. has_ sulphur yellow pores underneath_ and L. cincinnatus_ has a whitish underside

whereas  
*Pycnoporus cinnabarinuss has orange on the underside.*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pycnoporus


these are all stock photos btw... I'm not taking pictures

----------


## fisharmor

Coral fungi are weird, though.  The peppery taste doesn't taste "mushroom" at all.
At a get-together on a friend's acreage we all decided they would go well in a salad, but that's all we could figure out what to do with them, culinarily.

----------


## presence

> Coral fungi are weird, though.  The peppery taste doesn't taste "mushroom" at all.
> At a get-together on a friend's acreage we all decided they would go well in a salad, but that's all we could figure out what to do with them, culinarily.


They do well served fresh under a ladle of boiling hot soup; let cool to taste in bowl then eat.    

I also enjoy them in scrambled eggs.   Precook about as long as you would garlic, then pour your eggs over top.

----------


## dannno

> I just went back and watched it again!


I did this exact process with Reishi mushrooms (the double extraction) - and mixed it with an alcohol tincture I made of schzandra and goji berries. I call it my Chinese Medicine.

I can't hold markers in my hair anymore tho.

Reishi

----------


## John F Kennedy III



----------


## presence

I discovered a new edible species in my valley 

Ash Tree Bolete

Very distinct pore surface

Attachment 5193


depressed but not conical brown cap; wavy edge, eccentric (off center) stem








> *ASH TREE BOLETE
> 
> (Boletinellus merulioides)
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *This is one of the most flavorful mushrooms we can find around here.  It  pops up sporadically between June and October and we generally can pick  them 3 or 4 times during the season.   As the name implies, they are symbiotic with ash trees but also maples,  both of which are in abundance around here.  We find them in the lawn,  and in the woods, particularly after a good rain.    Our favorite way of eating them is fried in butter with scrambled eggs.  They also make a great soup.     
> 
> *


http://schmidling.com/fungus.htm



roger's lists it as inedible

http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/galle...k~bid~5597.asp

not sure why... I don't know of any active compounds; I think it might be a taste issue dependant upon location




> Posted 15 September 2012 - 08:16 AM                                      
>                                                        I have eaten ash tree boletes and thought they were pretty good. I  have also eaten some that were pretty disgusting. Im not sure exactly  what would make one batch ok and one batch terrible but I stopped  gathering them after a couple of collections of the not very good ones.  Maybe soil type makes the difference. Maybe I cooked the first batch in a  way that disguised the flavor, I dont remember now. The first pick was  good enough that I eagerly collected them again. The next couple batches  were bad enough that I stopped picking them. The good news about the  ash tree boletes is that when they fruit there are probably lots of  tasty lobster mushrooms also fruiting somewhere and I dont need to be  tempted again.                                          
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://wildmushroomhunting.org/inde...-tree-boletes/






> *Ash-tree Bolete* (also called _Boletinus porosus_ and _Gyrodon merulioides_  in some field guides) grows from Michigan to Eastern Canada and south  to Texas and Florida. This species is edible, but not recommended,  partly because of the chance of confusion with several toxic boletes.  That risk aside, the quality and flavor are said to be poor, at least in  comparison to better mushrooms.


the ones I found stained lightly blue in the stem but not at all on the cap

----------


## presence

Nice score of very healthy fat oyster clusters this evening.  Enough to cover two commercial cookie trays, batter dipped 

battered w/ egg/water/olive oil/corn meal/rice flour/baking powder/salt/pepper/onion powder

Picked roadside on 1 year dead standing maple.  




> _Pleurotus_ is a genus of gilled mushrooms which includes one of the most widely eaten mushrooms, _P. ostreatus_. Species of _Pleurotus_ may be called *oyster*, *abalone*, or *tree mushrooms*, and are some of the most commonly cultivated edible mushrooms in the world.[1]

----------


## Suzanimal

> Nice score of very healthy fat oyster clusters this evening.  Enough to cover two commercial cookie trays, batter dipped 
> 
> battered w/ egg/water/olive oil/corn meal/rice flour/baking powder/salt/pepper/onion powder
> 
> Picked roadside on 1 year dead standing maple.


Oh, you lucky dog! A friend of mine had a ton of those on a tree in her yard and we ate those suckers until they were gone. Delicious!

----------


## tod evans

Does anyone else like dippin' breaded shrooms in horseradish/garlic and sour-cream dip?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Does anyone else like dippin' breaded shrooms in horseradish/garlic and sour-cream dip?

----------


## presence

> Does anyone else like dippin' breaded shrooms in horseradish/garlic and sour-cream dip?


that sounds really good.

I'm serving with homemade bbq sauce (catsup/molases/chili powder/onion powder) and homemade honey mustard (local honey, brown mustard, hot sauce)



first tray is gone

----------


## Suzanimal

> that sounds really good.
> 
> I'm serving with homemade bbq sauce (catsup/molases/chili powder/onion powder) and homemade honey mustard (local honey, brown mustard, hot sauce)
> 
> 
> 
> first tray is gone


It is. Horseradish dip is what I use on all my fried veg. I especially like it with fried zucchini.

----------


## Lhamer

Hunting truffles now a days is likely becoming a trend not just because of the the variety of culinary use of it but it also comes with a very high price tag. A lot of people would pay extra just to get a hold of a very delicious, delicate, and hard to find truffles. On the question how expensive truffles really are, you can read and watch this article about truffle hunting to learn more here  https://www.trufflemagic.com/blog/ma...uffle-hunting/

----------


## PeterBoype

think so kevin....just not sure they were pure strain wild birds....which may ultimately hurt any wild birds that may hit here. That and its illegal to release them privately.

----------

